# Seperation/Divorce should be a mutual decision?



## kekel1123 (Aug 17, 2011)

. Wife says she wants seperation/divorce and she said its a mutual thing.How can it be a mutual thing if I dont agree in the first place? I dont want to seperate and dont want a divorce either. Coz i believe that everything will be done with proper mutual communucation. Why is it that when couple get married and its a mutual decision and if its a seperation/divorce only one party can just decide? Weve been through a lot, financial stres, health stress, family (extended) , jobs stress, among others. I told her she just thought of that because of all her resentment/anger, disappointments, towards me and our marriage over the past 9 yrs. We have an 8 yr old daughter and i know it will devastate her once we pushed through with it. I am asking for reconcilation but she dont want it as of this time. I know, i cant force her to do this nor stop her to do seperation/divorce. Probably im just venting out. Im reading books about marriage/seperation and how to win her back but she is looking at the other direction right now. Im always t praying to the good LORD that although I cant force her, just touch her heart to think about this. I am doing manning up thing for me as well. I am a person who does not beleive it Divorce/Separation. Its just not right. Sorry , thats just my belief.

Im just trying to vent. Sorry....


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

I would venture to say it rarely is mutual.
Maybe once in a blue moon but rarely.

The person who wants to separate or divorce would like it to be mutual to make it easier for them.


----------



## kekel1123 (Aug 17, 2011)

In what sense? emotionally? She said she cant ever forgive nor forget what had happened. I told her I will pray to GOD that one day she will find forgiveness in her heart.


----------



## Need2Vent (Oct 18, 2011)

i can feel for you..it should be mutual but.... i literally told my husband to just get out tonight and hes staying in the guest house. i feel like i have my reasons for telling him i want to seperate, but he is pretty persistent on working things out. nobody told me it would be this hard. just dont know what to do!! hope something works out for you though since you have a child..


----------



## kekel1123 (Aug 17, 2011)

I guess ita what were feelung right now that speaks our mind.let the emotions settle.down so you can think conatructively....i hope. And im praying for you too...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

